# Confusion about Education points for the EOI(189)



## nazz (Nov 25, 2012)

I am in the process to submit my EOI for 189 visa but have one big question about my education points.

I have two masters degree from Australia and Bachelor degree from overseas.

Two days ago I received my ACS skill assessment with the following details. 

• Your Master of Information Systems from university of xxxx completed November 2011 has been assessed as a comparable to an *AQF Master Degree* with a major in computing.
• Your Master of Information Technology from university of xxxx completed August 2010 has been assessed as a comparable to an *AQF Master Degree* with a major in computing.
• Your *Bachelor* of Computer Application from xxxx University completed March 2007 has been assessed as *comparable to an AQF Associated Degree* with a major in computing

Which means my overseas bachelor degree is not equivalent to Australian bachelor degree, however my both master degree is comparable to Australian Master degree.

According to immigration website they says 
"At least a Bachelor degree, including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters, from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard.

*To receive points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree, or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor level at Australian standards." 
*
So my question is that do I qualify to claim 15 points for the qualification if my bachelor is not equivalent? 

Please help me guys with your understanding and personal experience.


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

nazz said:


> I am in the process to submit my EOI for 189 visa but have one big question about my education points.
> 
> I have two masters degree from Australia and Bachelor degree from overseas.
> 
> ...



It looks strange to me. But, I'm not really experienced about ACS. Looking at the information you have provided, seems you qualify for 10 points (under the clause Diploma or trade qualification completed in Australia, or qualification or award of recognized standard) for associate degree. You don't really get points for having a master degree (or two). But it will help you to get points for Australian study requirements (most probably). 

Hope some other members could help more.


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

nazz said:


> I am in the process to submit my EOI for 189 visa but have one big question about my education points.
> 
> I have two masters degree from Australia and Bachelor degree from overseas.
> 
> ...


Hi Nazz

Did you get 15 points or 10 points? Because I'll be in a similar situation. I'll study a Master of Information Systems in Australia and it seems that I can't claim 15 points


----------



## dare420 (Jan 25, 2015)

depende said:


> Hi Nazz
> 
> Did you get 15 points or 10 points? Because I'll be in a similar situation. I'll study a Master of Information Systems in Australia and it seems that I can't claim 15 points


Hello Nazz,
I have also got the same issue, I have submitted ACS assessment and got reply today stating that my Masters degree is comparable to AFQ master but my bachelor degree is comparable to AFQ associate degree. Now i need 15 points but by checking immigration website I feel like it is not possible to get 15, Can you please tell us how received 15 or 10 points. thanks
Note: Bachelor 4 years Hons Pakistan and master 1 year UK


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

To receive points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree, or the Masters degree must be considered as *at least* comparable to Bachelor level at Australian standards." 


Your master is considered equivalent to a master, keyword is "at least"

You may claim 15 points


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi dare420 and Naz,


I am also having similar assessment from ACS.

My Masters assessed as AQF Masters
My Bachelor assessed as AQF Bachelor


Finally, how many points you were given from DIBP? Kindly let me know as I am going to submit EOI soon. 

Thank you
Aminul


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

How much points can we claim for a diploma in Hotel Management (3 years full time) from IHM? 

This is for my husband. He is a chef. Vetassess has sent a certificate stating that "This is to certify that ....has fulfilled the requirements of Certificate IV in Commercial Cookery" and below it is written that "This qualification is recognised within the Australian Qualifications Framework" Any idea how many points can be claimed for education?


----------

